# E7 Arpeggio Fun Run



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Just arpeggio fun runs. Got a new camera angle - let me know how you like it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I like it. Maybe it's a little bit weird and you can try moving the angle around a bit to make it look more natural (like we are used to look at our own fretboards) but I love the idea.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is very cool! This would be a great lick for some blues playing! This looks very doable Robert! Thanks for the idea which will most likely inspire other ideas!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

About the camera angle... Not good for me, I'm lefthanded ... I'm used to being in front of a righthanded player thus having a mirror view 
About the arp runs: Cool !!!


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nice. I've been big into arps lately. I think I'll add this to today's practice.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback! 

jcayer, what if the video was mirrored, would that work for you? That can be done with software.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> jcayer, what if the video was mirrored, would that work for you? That can be done with software.


Hi Robert,

I don't see why it wouldn't work ! Thanks !


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Cool lick.

As for the angle, I had first seen this on the TBA channel you mentioned. I am neither here nor there in regards to it. Some ppl seem to really despise it from what I recall in his comments section. It may be helpful for some. I have discovered that some people just can't take what you show them. Very frustrating when you are trying to jam a new song and they need to figure it out because they can't just look at your hands and pick it up. Our last jam we were goofing with In The Light by Zep. Bass player couldn't/wouldn't pick up the little walk down part, which is about as simple as something gets.

Also I find the angle a little impersonal. As crazy as that may sound.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm, well I don't know what your bass player has to do with my camera angle...tell him to practice the song in advance maybe. I also don't get how a view of the fretboard can more or less personal. Thanks for your thoughts anyway.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry, looks like I didn't finish my thought in regards to the bass player. I was showing him the part and instead of looking he was trying to figure it out. I said why don't you just look at what I'm showing you to which he replied, you could show me all day and I wouldn't get it.
This type of person need to figure things out on their own. So it doesn't matter which camera angle you use. 

As for the personal part, if you only show this angle for the whole video then the viewer never sees who is giving the lesson. You become a voice and hands on a guitar. Maybe start the video like you use to, then go to the new angle for the lesson part and wrap it up with you in the chair. 

Just my .02. Ultimately it's your thing, do as you see fit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2016)

I think it's the 'new' angle that's throwing some off.
It's different, that's all. All YT vids out there are head on shots that
people are used to. Like you're sitting in front of the person. Your 
approach is something people don't expect to see, even though it's 
what we see when we look down our fretboard when we're playing. 
I can follow what you're doing, but, it just looked weird because I 
haven't experienced 'watching' a vid done like that before.

Cool concept. I like.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I like it. cool arpeggio lick too. I need to practice more arpeggios and this will be a big help, thanks.

Also, off topic but I was always curious about your accent. I cant place it...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I personally love the camera angle. It works for me but may not for others!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! Regarding my accent - I'm from Sweden.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

dolphinstreet said:


> I also don't get how a view of the fretboard can more or less personal. Thanks for your thoughts anyway.


Perhaps he finds the perspective less personal than a view that includes your face. Just a thought. 
I found the camera angle to be very clear in terms of following your finger positions but not necessarily easier to follow than a straight on view of the fretboard. Thanks for posting the lesson. Next time I'm playing blues in A I'll give the run a shot.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

My previous camera angle did not include my face anyway, so it can't be any less personal than before.

Here is my updated fretboard view for my jazz chords lessons. I used a guitar with a more clean looking fretboard - easier to see the strings.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Very clear view of the MAJ7 chord 
Now lets try a mirrored view  ... please


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have noticed this type of teaching tool showing up more frequently over the last 3 years or so and I personally prefer it. With the camera positioned as this is I feel there is a better chance of seeing exactly which fingers are on the strings and which fingers are doing nothing. Sometimes on the straight frontal view all fingers appear to be on a string, when in fact there may be only three fingers playing notes. Some teachers tend to have their fingers hover over unplayed notes leaving you with the idea that there are four or more notes being played when in fact there may be only three. Just my observation from several different online teaching sites.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great video as usual. I like the angle as well. Different but good. That new angle looks great. 1st person.

Regarding the impersonal thing, I also kind of felt that way for some strange reason. Maybe just turn your head, stand up, and lick the screen every so often. That might make it appear a bit more "personal".


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks but as I mentioned "My previous camera angle did not include my face anyway, so it can't be any less personal than before." It's very cumbersome to run 3 different cameras when you do everything by yourself. I use the front-on view when introducing lessons, and longer talks.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Personal or impersonal doesn't make any difference to me. The quality of the instruction, that is what's important. On the personal thing, I'll quote "Red Green", "if they can't find you handsome, they better find you handy". When it comes to guitar instruction you are indeed handy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

You hit it on the head for me Robert. Just checked the video and there wasn't an introduction, which I am very familiar with. It just shows that I watch your videos. You're one of just a few sites I actually subscribe to. That's a good thing IMO.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Robert, I was just trying to give some feedback. I always take a peek in the theory section to see if you've posted something new. 
I can certainly appreciate the time and effort it takes to make your videos. Very professional. My preferred format is on the vid that follows. As for the angle I can follow either just as well but find that I am more use to the old style.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks guys! Regarding my accent - I'm from Sweden.


My family tree -----I should probably say shrub, goes back to around 1625 according to records we got from Sweden. I think all my ancestors were rum runners and farmers. I've never been there myself, my parents would go every few years to visit relatives still living there.


----------



## rudj (Oct 3, 2016)

What amp do you use ? Beautiful sound


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

rudj said:


> What amp do you use ? Beautiful sound


Fender Strat with Zexcoils, Apex 205 ribbon mic, Suhr Badger 18, R1 Tube pedal from RJ Amps.


----------

